# Is cheesecake safe to eat ?



## Ebony_Blaze

I've read mixed reviews, is it ok to eat cheesecake ?
I've avoided it until now as I did was soft cheese but my mum told me it was safe, my pregnancy book said you can only eat baked cheesecake but I've just bought the gu cheesecakes - they are amazing if no one has tries them and they are made with soft cheese but say nothing about baked so getting confused can anyone help ? 
X


----------



## Peril

I have been eating cheesecake. I am fairly sure that the cheese that they use to make those is pasteurised (like Philadelphia).


----------



## mandaxmx

*when i was pregnant with my dd , cheesecake was one of my cravings .... i ate soooooo much of it couldnt get enought haha ... everything was fine for me  ....*


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah that was a new one for me this time round, never heard that the unbaked variety was bad for you . . . thing is i think if you are going for shop bought ones anyway they tend to make sure everything is safe for everyone you know like store bought mayonnaise uses pasterised eggs . . . prob the same with the cheesecakes . . maybe some restaurants that actually make their own deserts might not be but to be honest i thought it was mascapone cheese that they used which i have always assumed is pasterised anyway xkx


----------



## Bec27

The soft cheese is fine as it's pasteurised but it needs to be baked cheesecake because there are eggs in it and pg women aren't supposed to eat raw eggs- same reason we're not allowed mousse :)


----------



## Peril

The store bought unbaked cheesecakes that i have been eating don't contain egg... i believe that only baked cheesecakes have egg in... i may be wrong... but i have a lot of experience in cheesecake consumption! :D


----------



## Babbs34543

Peril said:


> The store bought unbaked cheesecakes that i have been eating don't contain egg... i believe that only baked cheesecakes have egg in... i may be wrong... but i have a lot of experience in cheesecake consumption! :D

i agree with ya :)


----------



## erika112233

when i was pregnant with my LO i ate a full cheescake to my self haha greedy i know lol but just lovee it :)


----------



## LadyHutch

mmmmmm cheesecake.....


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Eat some!!!!! Now I have a craving for some, my next shopping trip will include some!


----------



## Bec27

Peril said:


> The store bought unbaked cheesecakes that i have been eating don't contain egg... i believe that only baked cheesecakes have egg in... i may be wrong... but i have a lot of experience in cheesecake consumption! :D

Oh cool, I won't worry then, I've only made baked cheesecake before so i just assumed eggs were in unbaked as well. Very glad to hear they're not as I love cheesecake :)


----------



## Mama627

Cream cheese isn't the kind of "soft cheese" you're not supposed to eat during pregnancy. Cheesecake that contains egg, is always baked to the best of my knowledge. Have you ever made a cheesecake from scratch? The batter becomes very runny once you add the eggs -- you have to bake it for it to set up. No-bake cheesecakes usually use either gelatin or cool-whip. Both of those are fine for pregnant ladies.


----------



## CamoQueen

Not only is it safe to eat, it is _delicious_. Mmm...


----------



## bobekah

The only thing I have read in books and online about Food that is dairy and not baked/cooked...is that you have a higher chance of catching E-coli from those unbaked products. I wouldnt freak out Im pretty sure that it is rare as catching E-coli when your not pregnant. If your scared...eat the baked ones...if not (like me) Eat them raw!


----------



## magicbubble

i just wanted to share - i had one read of this thread and just HAD to add cheesecake to my tesco shopping basket!!!! :lol:

it had to be strawberry though (yuck) cos they dont seem to do blackcurrant on their website anymore :sad1:


----------



## Babbs34543

CamoQueen said:


> Not only is it safe to eat, it is _delicious_. Mmm...

:thumbup:110% AGREED!!!


----------



## Ouverture

Did somebody say Cheesecake? ? ?

I need some. Now. :pizza:


----------



## hope4bubba

Omg those gu ones are absolutely delicious! Gonnna have to purchase some now!


----------



## magicbubble

i havent tried the gu ones yet. what are they like? i always thought they would be a bit moussey for some reason.... do they come in flavours like lemon?


----------



## Babbs34543

i dunno how many people like this kind... BUT- Jello makes a super quick, easy to make one. Its like one cup o' sugar for crust and milk for the filling and OMGGG i could eat the whole darn thing.


----------



## hope4bubba

Yeah the gu ones do a lemon one an a choc an vanilla well worth a try ;) although we have a cheesecake shop here in nottingham and their vanilla one is superb I love cheesecake can u tell? Ha ha


----------



## Sherri81

Well... I know Philadelphia Cream Cheese is safe to eat in pregnancy, and I believe the majority of cheesecakes are made with that. I know I also put Ricotta in mine sometimes, which is also safe.

The issue, I would think, would be more with the egg. It is not suggested that pregnant women consume raw eggs, as there can be issues with pasteurization. So I believe with a raw, or unbaked cheesecake, the issue is more likely to be the egg.

I don't think that helps you much though... Sorry.


----------



## magicbubble

im just trying to think, i dont know a cheesecake recipe that uses an egg that is unbaked.... i will google it later. are the eggs normally used just in the baked recipes?


----------



## magicbubble

oh i googled. most no bakes dont have egg but there are some that do. i would say as long as you make sure the egg is pasturised though its fine, or if its a shop bought one just check the packet to make sure there are no eggs in it :)


----------

